# Maglite mag charger versions



## mesa232323 (May 12, 2013)

I'm looking for information differences between the 4 versions of mag charger 

I'm specifically looking for the differences in chargers if any.


----------



## FILIPPO (May 13, 2013)

mesa232323 said:


> I'm looking for information differences between the 4 versions of mag charger
> 
> I'm specifically looking for the differences in chargers if any.



In 1982 the first magcharger were introduced, it used a 6v nicad battery pack. 
No upgrades untill 2008 when a new nimh battery stick started to be used it magcharger flashlights.
The leatest version is the one with multimode switch, i don't know when it was introduced, with the same nimh battery pack.
as far as the host concerns it remained pretty much the same since 1980s with the 2 contact rings in order to be rechargable with the provided charghing credle.
finally the charger, it is a slow charger type and it is known to be... Well not as smart as some smart chargers.. I think they never changhed it


----------



## mesa232323 (May 14, 2013)

I understand that the Maglite company stated you could use a NIMH battery in any of the chargers. I disagree with that unless the light is being used daily, it shouldn't overcharge. I recently disassembled an old style charging cradle for a NICD Mag charger and a version 2 mag charger that came with a NIMH battery and the circuit board was different. Now I'm wondering if version 3 and 4 were any different as far as charging current or voltage cut off, smart charging.


----------



## mesa232323 (May 17, 2013)

Bump bump Bumpity dump


----------



## peterkin101 (Jul 8, 2013)

Well here's what I know about the various versions.

VERSION 1 The original MagCharger released in 1982 made up to a much higher standard than conventional C and D Maglites Incorporated some revolutionary features for the time. Fully anodised inside and out. Custom designed aluminium reflector, soda glass front. 20000cp output. NiCad charger 2hrs approx continuous output. 16 hr charge but could be recharged at any time as it was using old school 'slow' trickle charging technology. Unique insomuch it incorporated two charging rings allowing placing in the charging cradle without having to line up the torch body at a particular point.

VERSION 2 Released about 1992.Changed packaging. Everything stayed essentially the same apart from the bulb which gave a substantial increase in light output to about 33000cp.


----------



## peterkin101 (Jul 30, 2013)

peterkin101 said:


> Well here's what I know about the various versions.
> 
> VERSION 1 The original MagCharger released in 1982 made up to a much higher standard than conventional C and D Maglites Incorporated some revolutionary features for the time. Fully anodised inside and out. Custom designed aluminium reflector, soda glass front. 20000cp output. NiCad charger 2hrs approx continuous output. 16 hr charge but could be recharged at any time as it was using old school 'slow' trickle charging technology. Unique insomuch it incorporated two charging rings allowing placing in the charging cradle without having to line up the torch body at a particular point.
> 
> VERSION 2 Released about 1992.Changed packaging. Everything stayed essentially the same apart from the bulb which gave a substantial increase in light output to about 33000cp.



VERSION 3 Released about 2008. Revised packaging. Replaced NiCad Battery with higher capacity NiMH or Nickel Metal Hydride cell. Broighter bulb included giving output up to 50000cp. Charger and cradle also revised having male-female pins rather than the white "automotive" plugs. 

VERSION 4 Released 2012. Included an electronic switch allowing FULL,HALF, STROBE and SOS modes. User programmable to work in a chosen sequence.


----------



## peterkin101 (Aug 5, 2013)

FILIPPO said:


> Finally the charger, it is a slow charger type and it is known to be... Well not as smart as some smart chargers.. I think they never changhed it


 AFAIK the charger never changed. Yes Mag Instuments could probably introduce an 'Intelligent' charger tomorrow if the mood took them. But it would result in increased costs and would be hard to justify. Thats not to say I wouldn't like it to happen because I would. And I'd also be delighted if they introduced Low Self Discharge NiMH technology.


----------



## mesa232323 (Aug 5, 2013)

I've taken apart the Gen 2 NICD and Gen 3 nimh chargers and they are indeed different circuitry.


----------



## Joe_B (Oct 30, 2013)

I have v4 of the magcharger. the charger unit is voltage independent, - i.e. can take either 110-230Vac input without needing to be changed. output is 12Vdc +centre, rated current is 0.45A. I suspect the difference in the internal charger circuitry boils down to the stepdown transformer and rectifier circuit. I'd expect it to be modernised every few years.

Torch has the multimode switch and all previous features of earlier versions, a 5 cell NiMH battery (I haven't investigated beyond the heatshrink) and by all accounts is not a bad unit.

Back to the OT though, the only thing really different about the new magchargers is a absolute bollox quality reflector, compared to the conventional mags and earlier mag chargers.


----------



## El Camino (Nov 5, 2013)

Joe_B said:


> I have v4 of the magcharger. the charger unit is voltage independent, - i.e. can take either 110-230Vac input without needing to be changed. output is 12Vdc +centre, rated current is 0.45A. I suspect the difference in the internal charger circuitry boils down to the stepdown transformer and rectifier circuit. I'd expect it to be modernised every few years.
> 
> Torch has the multimode switch and all previous features of earlier versions, a 5 cell NiMH battery (I haven't investigated beyond the heatshrink) and by all accounts is not a bad unit.
> 
> Back to the OT though, the only thing really different about the new magchargers is a absolute bollox quality reflector, compared to the conventional mags and earlier mag chargers.



Can you be more specific about the reflector?


----------

